# Noctua NH-D14 wie rum einbauen?



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab ne frage. Wie rum soll ich den NH-D14 cpu Lüfter im Gehäuse den einbauen, wie rum ist es richtig rum?




MFG Master06


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2010)

Es kommt auf den Luftstrom in deinem Gehäuse an.
Also, bei den meisten Gehäusen musst du in so einbauen, das die Lüfter horizontal nach links pusten...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Luftstrom in deinem Gehäuse an.
> Also, bei den meisten Gehäusen musst du in so einbauen, das die Lüfter horizontal nach links pusten...
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Also verstehe ich das richtig nach hinten raus? Aber wie weis ich das, dass ich die richtigrum drin hab...? die lüfter waren schon dran Wo ich es gekauft hab...

MFG Master06


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2010)

Master06 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig nach hinten raus? Aber wie weis ich das, dass ich die richtigrum drin hab...? die lüfter waren schon dran Wo ich es gekauft hab...
> 
> MFG Master06


Ja, YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Luftstrom im PC

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ja, YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Luftstrom im PC
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Ja danke das kenn ich aber schon...ich weis ich will den luftstrom nach hinten leiten...also muss ich den NH-D14 wie rum in gehäuse einbauen..? Hat jemand ein Bild oder soooooo. Danke



MFG Master06


----------



## HowDee (2. Januar 2010)

Naja den 120er Lüfter mehr ins Gehäuseinnere einbauen, so daß du links zur Gehäusewand hin keinen Lüfter hast.

| []+[]+
| 
|----------|

"+" = Lüfter

btw. ich hab' den gleichen und hab ihn zum Netzteil- hin blasend eingebaut - funktioniert auch tadellos.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2010)

WTF?
Auf den Lüftern sind meistens Pfeile, und die Pfeile sollten nach links zeigen...
Für die ganz Dummen... 15s Google Suche(0:40) 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

Danke bin aber nicht dumm nur unerfahren....


----------



## KOF328 (2. Januar 2010)

lol also ich glaub wenn man gesagt bekommt
"so daß du links zur Gehäusewand hin keinen Lüfter hast"
ist es eigentlich eindeutig


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Januar 2010)

So wie der Kühler im Video angebracht ist, ist das aller Beste was du machen kannst. Die Lüfter müssen alle in die selbe Richtung zeigen also so das die nach hintenraus blasen.


----------



## leorphee (2. Januar 2010)

bei mir geht alles nach oben, mein Megahalems und die 3 Lüfter oben in meinem Cosmos S


----------



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> lol also ich glaub wenn man gesagt bekommt
> "so daß du links zur Gehäusewand hin keinen Lüfter hast"
> ist es eigentlich eindeutig





Danke ich habs schon aber das war eindeutig super 


Jetzt hab ich es richtig. Jetzt sehe ich auch in CPUID HWMonitor das die Temp. um 10 grad sinken auf 33 grad ist das gut oder noch zu hoch?


----------



## Uter (2. Januar 2010)

Master06 schrieb:


> Danke bin aber nicht dumm nur unerfahren....



merk dir einfach: auf der seite wo keine stege am lüfter sind wird die luft angesaugt... ist bei fast allen lüftern so (ich glaub die einzige ausnahme ist von ac...) und alle lüfter im gehäuse sollten in eine richtung blasen (also alle von vorne nach hinten bzw. alle von unten nach oben [kombinationen von beidem ist auch möglich aber man sollte zb nicht vorne und hinten luft rein blasen]) ich hoff du verstehst was ich mein und hast genug gehäuselüfter 

ps: 30 ist sehr gut... im idle oder? alles unter 80 ist noch akzeptabel...
was für eine cpu hast du? übertaktet? welcher kühler wars vorher?


----------



## Master06 (2. Januar 2010)

ps: 30 ist sehr gut... im idle oder? alles unter 80 ist noch akzeptabel...
was für eine cpu hast du? übertaktet? welcher kühler wars vorher?[/QUOTE]



ich hab den phenom 2 X4 965 ja von 3400 auf 3600 mhz Boxed kühler


----------

